# BBC Radio 4 tonight (25th Aug) programme on IVF at 9pm



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 

Just to let you know "Case Notes" on BBC Radio 4 tonight is looking at developments in IVF and is visiting a fertility clinic.

It is on at 9pm and is repeated at 4.30pm on Wednesday afternoon. It will also be available on iplayer.

Hope this is of interest

Nat xx


----------

